# Whats your other hobbies



## gertvanjoe (9/8/15)

Yup, that and only that 

I like electronics. Building circuits playing with my Pi and so forth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (9/8/15)

Knifemaking & Scrimshaw.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Mohit Garg (9/8/15)

Keyboards, photography, electronics in general.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/8/15)

Anybody play Airsoft ? Been reading up on it for the last two days , looks fun


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/8/15)

@Mohit Garg , welcome around

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BansheeZA (9/8/15)

Pistol shooting, rifle shooting, airgun shooting and reloading.
And some 4x4 trail and touring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (9/8/15)

Reading, tinkering, coffee, watching machinist vids on YouTube, and I'm a redditor.

https://www.youtube.com/user/KEF791/videos



Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/15)

Alex said:


> Reading, tinkering, coffee, watching machinist vids on YouTube, and I'm a redditor.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/KEF791/videos
> 
> ...




This is straight up porn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (9/8/15)

Rc helicopters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/15)

Like most of you know...

Chrochet...

And here is my latest project

A blanket with super chunky wool

And the picks dont wat to load

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naldihno (9/8/15)

Pistol shooting. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Beer Brewing, tasting beer, wine, and cognacs, travelling and chasing young beautiful girls.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

Drinking whisky, wine and cognac!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/15)

Andre said:


> Drinking whisky, wine and cognac!



Counts as a sport

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/8/15)

Pretty diverse group we have going in here 

@BansheeZA, what airguns you got. I want to get into this and might need some true newbie advice. Got two friends playing sporadically but that's about it.


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Since vaping, my other hobbies have taken a backseat...

My golf clubs are getting rather dusty

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike (10/8/15)

Guitar, audio stuff (well building guitar amps), photography, cooking. Sadly not much time for everything, but those are all my top priorities when I do have free time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Mike said:


> Guitar, audio stuff (well building guitar amps), photography, cooking. Sadly not much time for everything, but those are all my top priorities when I do have free time.



Solid State or Valve (Vacuum tube) amps?


----------



## Mike (10/8/15)

@johan valves. These solid state jobbies are too small for my silly hands. Have had a lot of fun with it!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Mike said:


> @johan valves. These solid state jobbies are too small for my silly hands. Have had a lot of fun with it!!!



We have to get together when I visit SA, I've done a couple of hi-fi valve amps for friends and self.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Mike said:


> @johan valves. These solid state jobbies are too small for my silly hands. Have had a lot of fun with it!!!



We have to get together when I visit SA, I've done a couple of hi-fi valve amps for friends and self.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (10/8/15)

@johan I still need to chat to you about some relay switching. I have limited knowledge and this whole thing of multiple channels etc.. I can understand the logic of it but when I hear people discuss jfet switches and optocouplers... Means buggerall to me  When I did visit, we were too busy with other kakpraat to cover that stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (10/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Pretty diverse group we have going in here
> 
> @BansheeZA, what airguns you got. I want to get into this and might need some true newbie advice. Got two friends playing sporadically but that's about it.


Gert I have a slightly modified Air Arms S410 with magazine in 4.5mm with all internals polished to a mirror. Gun is much more accurate than I am and it is the best you can get for the money. Got mine second hand for a steal plus discount. New s400 without magazine around 13k and second hand around 8k and less. Not a cheap hobby let me tell you that


Oh yes and I also keep some malawi cichlids in a 240l tank


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/8/15)

@BansheeZA . Me I would like to start airsoft. Where you play


----------



## DizZa (13/8/15)

This is where my heart resides....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

DizZa said:


> This is where my heart resides....



Now that looks like great fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

DizZa said:


> This is where my heart resides....




Much better than the 'games' we were forced to play with R1's and R4's way back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/8/15)

looks fun . never did speedball. Like bushball though . always played with rentals though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (13/8/15)

Paintball is fun in all its forms! If you are in a fortunate enough position to play speedball do it! 
Most rewarding sport I have ever played..


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/8/15)

No speedball close enough and money also an issue


----------

